# IBS & The Contraceptive Pill



## 21488 (Mar 30, 2006)

My post is a little bit long winded, but I wanted to put my story down in case it can help anyone else suffering from the same thing... I've been suffering I.B.S for around 13 years now, earlier this year I was referred to our local hospital to a specialist who tried to fob me off as "I.B.S" ( saying there was no treatment available and have to learn to live with it) to which I was quite forceful to reiterate my new doctors advice that I.B.S really shouldn't be diagnosed unless all other possible causes have been exhausted... even if these means a colonoscopy & endoscopy... so he realised he wasn't to save some money with my case and put me on the waiting list for both as I'd already had full blood tests as well as ultrasounds to see if anything obvious looked to be the cause. I'd already tried the nutrionist path of restricted diets and nothing worked. He also put me on some Somac in the meantime to reduce stomach acid (reflux was not one of my symptoms mostly stomach pain and diarrhea.)In the meantime I had stopped taking my contraceptive pill (Yasmin, which I had been on for about 10 years and before that I was on Diane) because I was hoping to fall pregnant after my wedding in November and with polycystic ovaries I wanted to make my chances as good as possible.. I was still taking Somac which the specialist had prescribed. Soooo... long story getting to the point... ALL of my I.B.S symptoms disappeared!! Usually I suffer stomach pain and diarrhea at least 3 or 4 times a week. So I also stopped taking the Somac and still no symptoms at all!! I've been going crazy eating creamy pasta, desserts and all the other things which usually make me suffer! Nothing at all. I'm yet to get to my doctor to discuss it but a search of the internet showed that I wasn't the only one on the pill who had I.B.S symptoms start soon after (not that I put two and two together until now as I have been on it since being a teenager). But for anyone else on the same, maybe it could be the same as me and causing you the same problems. Something to look at anyway. I am hoping and praying it continues as it has been. (although I've stopped eating all the naughty foods or I will end up putting on weight hehe).I can tell you it's been awesome to not feel so on edge after eating meals!


----------



## 18532 (May 20, 2005)

Hi! I also feel going off the pill helped my IBS-D. Taking calcium has also helped but, I really feel that the Ortho Novum I was on made it worse! Hope you continue to feel great!!!


----------



## BethH (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi musik,I have been using Yasmin for about 4 years. My ibs-d became chronic about 6 months ago. I also did some research on the internet about Yasmin possibly causing the d. I did find some evidence to support that, but my doctor doesn't believe that the pill could cause it. I am not sure what to think. I am very glad you are feeling better. Maybe I should get off the pill, but not sure what would be a good alternative for my husband and me.Thank you for posting.


----------



## 21488 (Mar 30, 2006)

BethH said:


> Hi musik,I have been using Yasmin for about 4 years. My ibs-d became chronic about 6 months ago. I also did some research on the internet about Yasmin possibly causing the d. I did find some evidence to support that, but my doctor doesn't believe that the pill could cause it. I am not sure what to think. I am very glad you are feeling better. Maybe I should get off the pill, but not sure what would be a good alternative for my husband and me.Thank you for posting.


For me the results of going off the pill were pretty much immeditate. The same week I felt really good. My IBS wasn't chronic either until about a year or so ago but the symptoms of IBS-D were present over the years. It might be wise to trial it and see, because you can always go back on it if you still get it ... or try another one if it does look to be the cause. I know what you mean about alternatives, my hubby and I are using condoms at the moment, I need to go back to the doctor and see what other options I have. If your Doctor isn't open to looking at the possibility of it being the pill then maybe it would be wise to seek other advice.


----------



## 21526 (Jul 13, 2006)

i found ibs is related to the pill, too. mine started a month or so after starting the pill... i kept thinkingi could push past it, 8 months later, realized that might have been mistake.


----------



## BethH (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you musik for your reply. Talked things over with hubby...I will stop taking the yasmin at the end of this pack. I hope it does the trick.


----------



## GenLouise (Aug 6, 2010)

I just wanted to say thank you so much for posting this information.I have had my IBS under control for years and rarely have problems anymore however a month ago i changed contraceptive pill to Yasmin and my IBS has been awful. I have been ill most days with it. I thought that it was a long shot that there was a connection but just thought it might be worth googling it. I was so surprised to hear that others had the same reaction and I will definitely stop taking it now.Funnily enough thinking back now, I did happen to get it under control last time I happened to changed pills so it all adds up.Thank you so much for sharing this information will make a world of a difference to me


----------



## vickye (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi i'm Vicky and i'm a new member and i live in the UK, i've been taking microgynon for a while, and last september i though i had a stomach upset, cuple of weeks later i was diagnosed with inflammation of the stomach, and now recently with suspected ibs. In october i was told to go 3 months on and a week off of the same pill, im not sure whether my symptoms keep getting worse after ive come off and go back on them again. Any suggestions or anyone had anything similar. Is there another medical name for Yasmin?


----------



## katyd1d (Apr 5, 2010)

This gives me some food for thought-- I've been on Yaz for years to keep from dealing with painful rupturing ovarian cysts (starting to happen every time I ovulated). I thought Yaz was my miracle, regulating my period, preventing cyst issues, moderating cramps. Amazing that it could be the problem! Anyone know of any studies?


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I started having IBS symptoms in less than a month of going on the pill...changed the brand once just to get worse results. Stopped 6 months ago and am doing much much better. Not totally recovered though but one or two days a month I can really handle and all the cramps are also gone. So yes..these damn pills can give you IBS. However be aware it takes at least 3 or 4 months (according to my doctor) for your body to flash them out completely.


----------

